# Logitech Z906 Help



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the back of the Z906 sub. I want to buy these speakers tomorrow as they have a crazy deal. Only 290$! Basically the only logitech speakers I've had experience with is the x230's and z623's which both use a single 3.5mm input to provide the sound for the 2.1 setup. 

I want to use these speakers for my HTPC in the guestroom upstairs that is never used and the the only available system I have has an Asus P5QL-SE motherboard. Would this suffice for the connections needed to run these speakers. Sorry I'm not very "audio smart".


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes it will, I've always wanted to get a Z906 ever since they come out, very nice speakers.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> Yes it will



How will it run? Can it go off the single 3.5mm connection as the other speakers? So if I want to as an example connect it to my ipod to listen to music it will work?


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 26, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How will it run? Can it go off the single 3.5mm connection as the other speakers? *So if I want to as an example connect it to my ipod to listen to music it will work?*



Yes it can work just use the green port only if you connect the ipod


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://static.trustedreviews.com/94/b2d771/0594/iopanel.jpg
> 
> I want to buy these speakers tomorrow as they have a crazy deal. Only 290$!



That isnt a good deal. You can buy a hometheatre in a box for cheaper or even a seperate receiver and bookshelf speakers for about the same.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you use optical cable instead of analog, it has 'pop' noise which is something wrong. Google it and you will find this problem.


----------

